# Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 Custom ROM and Custom Recovery [TWRP]



## essayn (Jun 14, 2017)

​ 


This thread is for the* MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE - Tablet from Huawei*.

In my case, I´m looking for a C-ROM and C-Recov (*e.a. RR, Mokee, TWRP*) for the 

*Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE (BAH-L09)* with Android 7.0 and EMUI 5.1



Since it´s quite new on the market it´s atm hard to find anything bout a C-ROM or even a C-recovery. 



 *discoveries*
*advises*
*questions *
*tipps / tricks *
*productive discussions
*
*solutions *
are much appreciated.



Detailed device Informations:









​
​


----------



## skymota (Jul 6, 2017)

Nobody knows any thread about this tablet??


----------



## essayn (Jul 14, 2017)

Still searching for a root-solution. 
So it's possible to read out the firmware with Infinity Box CM2 but haven't found a working "Non-dongle"-version (Loader). 
Some days, there will be a root solution. 
It just takes time and will be posted in here.


----------



## skymota (Jul 17, 2017)

essayn said:


> Still searching for a root-solution.
> So it's possible to read out the firmware with Infinity Box CM2 but haven't found a working "Non-dongle"-version (Loader).
> Some days, there will be a root solution.
> It just takes time and will be posted in here.

Click to collapse



If you need some help and i can do something, tell me


----------



## essayn (Jul 18, 2017)

skymota said:


> If you need some help and i can do something, tell me

Click to collapse



I much appreciate the offer but what could u do if u haven´t the device or do u own it ? 

Since my CM2-Infinity-box doesn´t work (usually I work with Miracle Box but it´s not compatible ...well the Tablet has to be rooted to read the firmware..), and literally tried *all* rooting-apps and progs, this device is really stubborn!


----------



## skymota (Jul 18, 2017)

I own this device, thats what i told you


----------



## essayn (Jul 18, 2017)

skymota said:


> I own this device, thats what i told you

Click to collapse



Very well. ?
Actually, just the stock-recovery is needed to *finally* start to compile it. Have u been able to extract the recovery or maybe the whole ROM ? ?


----------



## skymota (Jul 18, 2017)

essayn said:


> Very well.
> Actually, just the stock-recovery is needed to *finally* start to compile it. Have u been able to extract the recovery or maybe the whole ROM ? ?

Click to collapse



search and read a lot about this but i cant...


----------



## essayn (Jul 18, 2017)

skymota said:


> search and read a lot about this but i cant...

Click to collapse



Well, to bad but I guessed so, since this device is atm not rootable. :/
I tried every single Flash-Box like MB, Infinity, Aladdin, Falcon etc pp.. any Rooting-App (APK & PC- based), almost a dozen flash-tools like ADT, AOS-flasher, Ultimate Backup-tool etc...and several command prompts via ADB&Fastboot. 
Really *Nothing* helped to get a nandroid- or even a dumb ROM.  From which I could extract the stock recovery.

Nevermind, I will try alil more with Holo- & Heliumbackup, which surely wont work but who knows, rite ??

I'm patient and as soon as I've found a solution I'll share it here immediately. 
As any other user is welcome to do so, too.


----------



## essayn (Aug 6, 2017)

I´ve managed to extract the stock-recovery via an OTA-update which came from  Firmware Finder from Team MT.

U ´ll find the recovery on *G-Drive*. The "oldRECOVERY.img" is the extracted stock-recovery from the original BAH-L09C100B018 firmware! 
So, since I´ve updated the Tablet, the  only "RECOVERY.img"-named file is from the newest firmware which is L09C100B021!

If u wanna update to ...*021*, via the Firmware Finder-App, u need 

The App
Time
Be aside your tablet
and watch this video before u start
May read this thread aswell


 
 ​


----------



## jenkins-1984 (Aug 16, 2017)

I bought the BAH-W09 model last week, anyone here unlocked bootloader on the lite 10 yet?


----------



## essayn (Aug 17, 2017)

jenkins-1984 said:


> I bought the BAH-W09 model last week, anyone here unlocked bootloader on the lite 10 yet?

Click to collapse



Yup, unlocked the BL from day 1. It´s the same procedure for all HUAWEI devices.

Just go here, login or register, confirm the unlocking agreement and put all device infos into the blank fields. 
U´ll  immediatley get an unlock code, which u have to enter via fastboot command prompts (recommended): 

*fastboot devices
fastboot oem unlock-go 1234567890123456 <- (this number is an example, u´ll have to put ur code there instead)
fastboot reboot*

From now on an unlocked bootloader message will appear every time u start ur device. Just press power shortly to boot then. (It´s also written in the text aswell)

P.S.
*Before u try to unlock:* Don´t forget to enable USB-debugging in the Engineertool (tap 7 times on "build" in the settings-menue) and "allow OEM unlocking".


----------



## jenkins-1984 (Aug 17, 2017)

essayn said:


> Yup, unlocked the BL from day 1. It´s the same procedure for all HUAWEI devices.
> 
> Just go here, login or register, confirm the unlocking agreement and put all device infos into the blank fields.
> U´ll immediatley get an unlock code, which u have to enter via fastboot command prompts (recommended):
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok cheers, I looked on the emui site and was nothing under their tablet menu only phones on the unlock bootloader page, on Nexus you just enable usb-debugging and click the OEM unlock in settings and fastboot flashing unlock in terminal. Sony uses a custom tool and HTC via their website I had a few phones in the past and built roms etc this my first Huawei device apart from my Nexus 6p Huawei help build with Google. I take it this device no official forum atm only the Kirin version.


----------



## essayn (Aug 17, 2017)

Ya, HUAWEI has a quite faire unlock policy.
Important: There's an unlock bug sometimes. Be sure to have the Original firmware on ur device. (No updated ROM)

Have fun.


----------



## jenkins-1984 (Aug 17, 2017)

essayn said:


> Ya, HUAWEI has a quite faire unlock policy.
> Important: There's an unlock bug sometimes. Be sure to have the Original firmware on ur device. (No updated ROM)
> 
> Have fun.

Click to collapse



It's on latest official that came with device, I take it there is no twrp or anything out for this device ATM?


----------



## essayn (Aug 17, 2017)

Just check a view posts above. I've described how to get the newest FW.
So if the factory ROM-version is installed, unlock the BL and after then update ur ROM. Jfi. 
BTW_
Atm there's no custom recovery available for the M3 Lite Versions. U have to compile it by urself or make a request on Hovatek.com


----------



## jenkins-1984 (Aug 17, 2017)

essayn said:


> Just check a view posts above. I've described how to get the newest FW.
> So if the factory ROM-version is installed, unlock the BL and after then update ur ROM. Jfi.
> BTW_
> Atm there's no custom recovery available for the M3 Lite Versions. U have to compile it by urself or make a request on Hovatek.com

Click to collapse



I'm not bothered about updating the firmware ATM more so custom recovery but will look into it after my holiday.


----------



## jenkins-84 (Aug 19, 2017)

I have requested official forum for this device and looks to be accepted so hopefully get some development going for this device soon...


----------



## JFDee (Aug 20, 2017)

There seems to be no way to retrieve the unlock code for Wifi-only tablets from the official Huawei site, as it demands the IMEI which is obviously missing.

I have contacted Huawei support with the product ID and serial number of my M3 Lite 10. One day later I have received the unlock code. I think that having been polite has helped  

.


----------



## PiotrJot (Aug 23, 2017)

*Storage question*

Hello,
First of all: sorry, if the question is 'noobish', but as a matter of fact I am noob as far as android is concerned 

I just bought this tablet for my son (LTE version), and I was quite surprised to find out that I can't move the installed applications to SD card.
Are there any hints and tips on how to take advantage of the big SD card, so my son's game data would not have to be stored in the internal memory?
The only default option is to change the memory from internal to SD, after the tablet restarts. But I assume it uses then only the SD card, and I am looking for a solution I remember from Samsung phone, where I could choose certain apps to move from internal memory to SD.

Another question, just by the way, is following: when I install an apk file from the SD card, during the installation process every few seconds I get a pop-up saying the application is not responding (although the installation is in progress). Any way to disable those annoying pop-ups?

I'd appreciate any feedback


----------



## essayn (Jun 14, 2017)

​ 


This thread is for the* MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE - Tablet from Huawei*.

In my case, I´m looking for a C-ROM and C-Recov (*e.a. RR, Mokee, TWRP*) for the 

*Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE (BAH-L09)* with Android 7.0 and EMUI 5.1



Since it´s quite new on the market it´s atm hard to find anything bout a C-ROM or even a C-recovery. 



 *discoveries*
*advises*
*questions *
*tipps / tricks *
*productive discussions
*
*solutions *
are much appreciated.



Detailed device Informations:









​
​


----------



## essayn (Aug 26, 2017)

PiotrJot said:


> Hello,
> First of all: sorry, if the question is 'noobish', but as a matter of fact I am noob as far as android is concerned
> 
> Are there any hints and tips on how to take advantage of the big SD card, so my son's game data would not have to be stored in the internal memory?

Click to collapse



There are several apps which are able to copy or move App-data to SD-card. E.g. App2SD
If the device is rooted, u have more options to choose which apps (e.g. system-apps) u can move.



PiotrJot said:


> Another question, just by the way, is following: when I install an apk file from the SD card, during the installation process every few seconds I get a pop-up saying the application is not responding (although the installation is in progress). Any way to disable those annoying pop-ups?

Click to collapse



It´s not recommended to install APKs from ext. SD, coz of data loss during the installation process. Most ext-SD cards aren´t that fast. So copy the apk/app to the internal storage (download-folder is recommended, coz easy to find again. )
In general, if u haveproblems to install APKs use APK Editor, since this tool repairs and
solve parsing-issues and annoying "...has ended"-issues.
Again, if the device is rooted, there are much more apps to available, like Lucky Patcher, to edit APKs


----------



## Micromind (Aug 30, 2017)

No root...no party.....

Inviato dal mio BAH-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Zillgian (Sep 6, 2017)

essayn said:


> Yup, unlocked the BL from day 1. It´s the same procedure for all HUAWEI devices.
> 
> Just go .... to login or register, confirm the unlocking agreement and put all device infos into the blank fields.
> U´ll  immediatley get an unlock code, which u have to enter via fastboot command prompts (recommended):
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, I'm so tangled up with all this new information  I'm relatively new to all of this. 

I've recently bought 2 similar Huawei tablets in Shanghai: 1. BAH-W09 (Mediapad M3 lite 10) and CPN-W09 (MediaPad M3 lite (i believe)). 
None of them has SIM card support, only WiFi. I still managed to obtain the unlock codes for both (hint: _they DO have IMEI numbers. You can find them once You extract the SD card frame and take a close look at its back_).

They both have EMUI 5.1 and Android 7.0. Basically, I am willing to use stock GLOBAL ROM for both in order to replace the existing Chinese one, unless You may have some other (hopefully better) suggestion.

However, I'm having a few issues in doing so:
1. I can't seem to find "Allow OEM unlocking" option in the "Developer options" section. I turn on the USB debugging (which stays on until I exit the menu or tablet goes into standby mode).
2. Could You please briefly help me to actually get to the fastboot mode. I've found so many procedures explaining it so that I don't even know which one I should follow. Any links to a procedure I may follow would be great!  (tried following the ones from the beginning of the thread, but had no success)
3. Any official global ROM for BAH-W09 and CPN-W09 that You may reccommend or any unofficial for that matter?

Thank You all in advance!


----------



## CRMarius (Sep 7, 2017)

Zillgian said:


> Man, I'm so tangled up with all this new information  I'm relatively new to all of this.
> 
> I've recently bought 2 similar Huawei tablets in Shanghai: 1. BAH-W09 (Mediapad M3 lite 10) and CPN-W09 (MediaPad M3 lite (i believe)).
> None of them has SIM card support, only WiFi. I still managed to obtain the unlock codes for both (hint: _they DO have IMEI numbers. You can find them once You extract the SD card frame and take a close look at its back_).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello mate,

What's your experience with the display touch responsiveness ? I get some misses every now and again.I'm talkin about the 10 inch lite version (BAH-W09).I have the exact same version.Sometimes I have to tap multiple times on the Back, Home and Recents buttons when using them.


----------



## Zillgian (Sep 7, 2017)

CRMarius said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> What's your experience with the display touch responsiveness ? I get some misses every now and again.I'm talkin about the 10 inch lite version (BAH-W09).I have the exact same version.Sometimes I have to tap multiple times on the Back, Home and Recents buttons when using them.

Click to collapse



Well, quite frankly, I have not encountered any problems while using the device, apart from its Chinese ROM. I find its display somewhat more precise & responsive when compared to its 2'' smaller brother "M3 Mediapad Lite". Particularly notable when using its virtual keyboard.


----------



## Micromind (Sep 7, 2017)

CRMarius said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> What's your experience with the display touch responsiveness ? I get some misses every now and again.I'm talkin about the 10 inch lite version (BAH-W09).I have the exact same version.Sometimes I have to tap multiple times on the Back, Home and Recents buttons when using them.

Click to collapse



I've got bah-l09 lte version with latest firmware and sometimes touchscreen is not so responsive and I've to touch multiple times to have It working...... Hope it will be fixed soon!

Inviato dal mio BAH-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CRMarius (Sep 7, 2017)

Micromind said:


> I've got bah-l09 lte version with latest firmware and sometimes touchscreen is not so responsive and I've to touch multiple times to have It working...... Hope it will be fixed soon!
> 
> Inviato dal mio BAH-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh man,I hope this a software issue and not the screen itself and will be addressed asap.I've emailed Huawei Support regarding this and I'm hoping I'll get a response from them.And overall it feels like Nougat hasn't been enough tested on this device.Random in-game crashes,black screen within YouTube when changing from 720p to 1080p, phone settings.Besides these small annoyances, I'm enjoying using this tablet and recommend it for media consumption and some not so heavy gaming.

Sent from my BAH-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sergybizzi (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi have you a news about rooting this device? Thanks


----------



## essayn (Sep 24, 2017)

sergybizzi said:


> Hi have you a news about rooting this device? Thanks

Click to collapse



Not yet.
I´m still in contact with Hovatek from his Dev-site Hovatek.com, which has often helped me in the past.. 
He and his team are trying to compile a C-recovery but it´s difficult and they´re quite busy. 
Will update as soon as I´ve news.


----------



## Pierre_ (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi,
I'm looking for a way to install Linux (dual boot) on this tablet. Does any one know how to do it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sergybizzi (Oct 16, 2017)

Pierre_ said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a way to install Linux (dual boot) on this tablet. Does any one know how to do it?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



If you can not make the root, you will not be able to do dual boot! 
We are still waiting for the root!! 
The other version of the Huawei mediapad m3 has already been rooted. 
?


----------



## aleMarvel (Nov 7, 2017)

sergybizzi said:


> If you can not make the root, you will not be able to do dual boot!
> We are still waiting for the root!!
> The other version of the Huawei mediapad m3 has already been rooted.

Click to collapse



there are news for root ? i want buy for my child, but i need root


----------



## Pierre_ (Nov 7, 2017)

aleMarvel said:


> there are news for root ? i want buy for my child, but i need root

Click to collapse



Currently I have no answer from Huawei, it seems that they do not want that we modify the soft they installed


----------



## aleMarvel (Nov 8, 2017)

Pierre_ said:


> Currently I have no answer from Huawei, it seems that they do not want that we modify the soft they installed

Click to collapse



tx !! i buy other tab no Huawei !!
very helpful tx tx


----------



## DamKolek (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello
Looking for the original soft on this tablet (BAH-L09C100B018), does anyone have a link?


----------



## essayn (Nov 24, 2017)

DamKolek said:


> Hello
> Looking for the original soft on this tablet (BAH-L09C100B018)

Click to collapse



I´ve uploaded both files (B018 & B021) on Needrom.com


----------



## DamKolek (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you very much *essayn*
Thanks to you, my M3 lite came back to life.


----------



## essayn (Nov 24, 2017)

DamKolek said:


> Thank you very much *essayn*
> Thanks to you, my M3 lite came back to life.

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that. 
You are very welcome.


----------



## v0v4ik (Dec 1, 2017)

Root received on 4pda


----------



## essayn (Dec 4, 2017)

v0v4ik said:


> Root received on 4pda

Click to collapse



Sounds good. Any link to share ?


----------



## essayn (Jun 14, 2017)

​ 


This thread is for the* MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE - Tablet from Huawei*.

In my case, I´m looking for a C-ROM and C-Recov (*e.a. RR, Mokee, TWRP*) for the 

*Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE (BAH-L09)* with Android 7.0 and EMUI 5.1



Since it´s quite new on the market it´s atm hard to find anything bout a C-ROM or even a C-recovery. 



 *discoveries*
*advises*
*questions *
*tipps / tricks *
*productive discussions
*
*solutions *
are much appreciated.



Detailed device Informations:









​
​


----------



## sergybizzi (Dec 5, 2017)

v0v4ik said:


> Root received on 4pda

Click to collapse



Realy?? Woww good,  give me a few information!


----------



## sergybizzi (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi guys I found the root post on 4pda: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=833243&st=480#entry67617365
All post are in Russian language but google help me. 
Here found a boot.img patched and others tool : https://mega.nz/#!oExkgRSB!oaZNi3aa7JVRGF990CYOHvLJ4R_bVmZ-P-3Qp2yfykI
Soon I try this


----------



## sergybizzi (Dec 6, 2017)

Root success!!! All works fine (busybox, root explorer, titanium backup, etc..) Next step is to create a TWRP recovery for M3 lite!!


----------



## pipolas (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice, cool, I was looking forward to see root for our device. Even if, I don't understand everything of this Russian translated English.. hope I'm not going to do something wrong.
Maybe we could have a  specific topic for our m3 lite rooting? And you could write the English tutorial??
Well, to be continued !


----------



## yaya1889 (Dec 19, 2017)

pipolas said:


> Nice, cool, I was looking forward to see root for our device. Even if, I don't understand everything of this Russian translated English.. hope I'm not going to do something wrong.
> Maybe we could have a specific topic for our m3 lite rooting? And you could write the English tutorial??
> Well, to be continued !

Click to collapse



I would be so thankful for an english Translation. My Englisch is good but my google english isnt it at all ?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## sergybizzi (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello everyone here is a quick guide to root the Huawei MediaPad M3 10 lite.
1 step: perform the unlocking of the bootloader, some pages ago find the explanation.
2 spep: Download and install on the Magisk Manager tablet
3 step: Turn off the tablet and press the Volume [-] again and connect it to the PC the tablet starts in fasboot mode.
4 spep: Using the Fastbot utility (cmd as administrator ) on the PC, apply the patched boot.img image, The flash command: fastboot.exe flash boot boot.img.
5 step: at this point the tablet will flash the new boot image. The tablet will restart and the root will be complete.

Here found a boot.img patched and others tool : https://mega.nz/#!oExkgRSB!oaZNi3aa7...mZ-P-3Qp2yfykI

Bye bye


----------



## ChemoNL (Jan 6, 2018)

sergybizzi said:


> Hello everyone here is a quick guide to root the Huawei MediaPad M3 10 lite.
> 1 step: perform the unlocking of the bootloader, some pages ago find the explanation.
> 2 spep: Download and install on the Magisk Manager tablet
> 3 step: Turn off the tablet and press the Volume [-] again and connect it to the PC the tablet starts in fasboot mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can someone confirm this works on the BAH-W09?


----------



## rux0r (Jan 6, 2018)

hi there and thanks for the informations so far.
I'm also trying to root my m3 lite 10 and have some questions regarding sergybizzi post.



sergybizzi said:


> Hello everyone here is a quick guide to root the Huawei MediaPad M3 10 lite.
> 1 step: perform the unlocking of the bootloader, some pages ago find the explanation.
> 2 spep: Download and install on the Magisk Manager tablet
> 3 step: Turn off the tablet and press the Volume [-] again and connect it to the PC the tablet starts in fasboot mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



i have already unlocked the bootloader. easy.

regarding...
2. why do i have to install magisk? 
and if i have to: how? to install magisk i need to install twrp first (see magisk homepage) but twrp does not yet support the m3 lite (see twrp / devices) or needs a rooted device??
4. how do you choose the correct download / boot image for your device from the 4pda post?
my device is BAH-L09C100B*252*CUSTC100D*001* but there is no such download option. the closest for me would be be "L09C100B*251*CUSTC100D*002*" but are they compatible?

Also sergybizzi link to mega.nz image does not work for me, prompts me to enter a crypto key. idk

thanks


----------



## sergybizzi (Jan 8, 2018)

rux0r said:


> hi there and thanks for the informations so far.
> I'm also trying to root my m3 lite 10 and have some questions regarding sergybizzi post.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi my device il BAH-L09 with this rom version: BAH-L09C1008021.
Magisk is essential for the root access ! You can install Magisk from the tablet, simple install magisk.apk 
True, TWRP not support the m3 lite, but for the root it is sufficient to use the phatched boot image and magisk.apk 
I noticed that now there is a new update for my m3lite: BAH-L09C100B021D0001_B251D002, I do not know if with this update you lose the root, or just flash the old  patched boot image.

I enter the link to download the tool again. You can find the working link in some posts above or in the original post to 4pda.
link mega: https://mega.nz/#!oExkgRSB!oaZNi3aa7JVRGF990CYOHvLJ4R_bVmZ-P-3Qp2yfykI

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------




ChemoNL said:


> Can someone confirm this works on the BAH-W09?

Click to collapse



I do not know, my model is BAH-L09 with sim and 4G network, your model is wifi only.


----------



## mediapad m3 lite 101 (Jan 16, 2018)

*guide mediapad m3 lite*

Hi 
i own a mediapad m3 lite 10,1 bah-l09
can someone put  a guide with steps on how to root the device
also what  is the difference if i unlock tru the website do i still need the code from them 
thanks


----------



## sergybizzi (Jan 16, 2018)

mediapad m3 lite 10 said:


> Hi
> i own a mediapad m3 lite 10,1 bah-l09
> can someone put  a guide with steps on how to root the device
> also what  is the difference if i unlock tru the website do i still need the code from them
> thanks

Click to collapse



Hello in my post you can find the guide to root your device!
But after make the root, you must unlock the bootloader with the website and code, as other Huawei devices.


----------



## mediapad m3 lite 101 (Jan 19, 2018)

*stuck on the image restore*



sergybizzi said:


> Hello in my post you can find the guide to root your device!
> But after make the root, you must unlock the bootloader with the website and code, as other Huawei devices.

Click to collapse



hello sergy
i managed to unlock the bootloader
now i have to use the magicksk wich i have already installed
as per the russian forum 

"Download and install on a tablet Magisk Manager: the XDA-Forums .
2. Turn off the tablet and then we press the volume [-] and connect to a PC (starts Fastboot mode).
3. After Fastbot utility on the PC patched sewn boot.img image (You can use the utility that came with Bootloader Unlocker pre-boot off his image next to it).
Command for firmware: fastboot.exe of flash the boot.img not boot
4. After the firmware image just restart the tablet and go in Magisk Manager to make sure that everything started to work "as necessary".

how do i get the original image boot and the patched for my specific device
he provide 2 files on the description but im not sure they will work

The original image boot.img - 
patched image boot.img - 

which tool do i neeed to use please help




i have bah-l09c100b252



which tool i have to use


----------



## Noloxs (Feb 1, 2018)

*Successful root but camera breaks*

I successfully complete the root. 

However, the camera stop being able to take pictures. The preview works fine, but it can't take the picture. 

Anyone else who experienced the same, or might know why? 

Model: BAH-L09 
Version: BAH-L09C100B251


----------



## fuzio79 (Feb 4, 2018)

yes, camera stoped taking pictures. Root seems to work more or less (some problems with links2sd and apps2sd, cant mount on boot, apps2sd allow to remount after so no deal breaker), titanium and root exp works fine. After soft reboot root is lost :/ (not always)
Now just need twrp, someone got it already ?
model 
BAH-L09, M3 lite 10 (lte)
Android 7.0, emui 5.1

EDIT:
Looks like iam loosing root after some time, apps2sd, rootexplorer  and magisk manager says there is no root but total commander can access root filesystem


----------



## fuzio79 (Feb 4, 2018)

*camera fix*

Managed to fix camera - file in zip its no go, just lazy mode off, need to use correct boot.img
Uninstall Magicsk
reboot to fastboot
flash my image to fix camera
i dont take any responsibilty for this 
preferable use your boot.img and make a patch from magisk (look for ota updates using Firmware Finder for Huawei - after finding one use download button, dont touch anything else, after download is completed copy to pc, extract and move boot.img to devices)

my patched boot.img = https :// mega.nz/ #!uMdVxLgZ!7oiZL6m3UwIsmUF8pSU71MSxizf5WstKLZ6PgxaW9JM
works for BAH-L09
Build C100B253
emui 5.1
Android 7.0

/not allowed to post links, remove spaces


----------



## sergybizzi (Feb 5, 2018)

fuzio79 said:


> Managed to fix camera - file in zip its no go, just lazy mode off, need to use correct boot.img
> Uninstall Magicsk
> reboot to fastboot
> flash my image to fix camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you,  your boot.img work perfectly! Camera works great and root too! I hope someone work to make a twrp recovery


----------



## fuzio79 (Feb 5, 2018)

sergybizzi said:


> Thank you,  your boot.img work perfectly! Camera works great and root too! I hope someone work to make a twrp recovery

Click to collapse



Glad i could help  just in case - link to original boot file:
https:// mega.nz/#!6MUGgYJY!rsmnZ6vrAugoFQlntkXLZuFn79Y09E9P7rI-TgP9dHA

personally i dont see point in custom recovery, original rom works great, no need to flash,but that is just my taste 
done some testing and root seems fine, just one problem - i cannot mount on boot (apps2sd needs to do soft rebbot every reset), beside this ... happy


----------



## pitapart (Feb 11, 2018)

Can someone confirm the root method using Magdisck works on the BAH-W09 European version (c100) ?


----------



## fuzio79 (Feb 11, 2018)

pitapart said:


> Can someone confirm the root method using Magdisck works on the BAH-W09 European version (c100) ?

Click to collapse



Dont have that device, but there is no reason not to work, just use correct boot.img and patch it yourself in magisk

But without custom recovery there is problem with f2fs bug - no way of installing modules for magisk


----------



## ChemoNL (Feb 11, 2018)

fuzio79 said:


> Dont have that device, but there is no reason not to work, just use correct boot.img and patch it yourself in magisk
> 
> But without custom recovery there is problem with f2fs bug - no way of installing modules for magisk

Click to collapse



Which boot.img?


----------



## essayn (Jun 14, 2017)

​ 


This thread is for the* MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE - Tablet from Huawei*.

In my case, I´m looking for a C-ROM and C-Recov (*e.a. RR, Mokee, TWRP*) for the 

*Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE (BAH-L09)* with Android 7.0 and EMUI 5.1



Since it´s quite new on the market it´s atm hard to find anything bout a C-ROM or even a C-recovery. 



 *discoveries*
*advises*
*questions *
*tipps / tricks *
*productive discussions
*
*solutions *
are much appreciated.



Detailed device Informations:









​
​


----------



## fuzio79 (Feb 12, 2018)

ChemoNL said:


> Which boot.img?

Click to collapse



for  BAH-L09 you can use mine for previous post.
For others Firmware Finder from Team MT and download software that match your version, then extract and use HuaweiUpdateExtractor to extract original boot.img - use this in magisk and get patched_boot.img, then just apply from fastboot. to remove root apply original_boot.img.
If u post full info i can check Firmware Finder and give hints.


Was going to try with twrp but it apears that i need to download more then 10GB sources :/ Building your own linux distro requires lot less,am i doing smt wrong ?


----------



## azdanowski (Feb 24, 2018)

essayn said:


> Yup, unlocked the BL from day 1. It´s the same procedure for all HUAWEI devices.
> 
> Just go here, login or register, confirm the unlocking agreement and put all device infos into the blank fields.
> U´ll  immediatley get an unlock code, which u have to enter via fastboot command prompts (recommended):
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have just tried to obtain an unlock password but I still got the message: "Please make sure the information you entered is correct." 
The issue is that in the first field I need to choose between: before or since EMUI 5.0. My tablet (BAH-W09) is "since EMUI 5.0" but if I choose this option then in the second line I am not able to choose "tablet wifi". There is only one option: Smartphone. 
Could you please support me with this issue.


----------



## fuzio79 (Feb 24, 2018)

azdanowski said:


> Hi, I have just tried to obtain an unlock password but I still got the message: "Please make sure the information you entered is correct."
> The issue is that in the first field I need to choose between: before or since EMUI 5.0. My tablet (BAH-W09) is "since EMUI 5.0" but if I choose this option then in the second line I am not able to choose "tablet wifi". There is only one option: Smartphone.
> Could you please support me with this issue.

Click to collapse



Try to choose smartphone, if thats not working just contact huawei support, give them all info and they will give you bootloader unlock code (btw if u can, upgrade to 5.1)

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

New magisk - Magisk-v16.0(1600).zip dont work for me (magisk manager MagiskManager-v5.6.1.apk works fine). After patching there is no root. I would advise  new manager but just skip boot.img


----------



## azdanowski (Feb 24, 2018)

fuzio79 said:


> Try to choose smartphone, if thats not working just contact huawei support, give them all info and they will give you bootloader unlock code (btw if u can, upgrade to 5.1)

Click to collapse




Thanks... But it does not work this way because if I choose smartfone then I need to put IMEI. My device in only WIFI so I do not have imei ... if I don't put all required information then I am not able to submit...

BTW: I have already 5.1...


----------



## fuzio79 (Feb 24, 2018)

Not sure but try this: (change text for your device)
email address: [email protected]
subject:  Request - Bootloader unlock code
Dear Huawei,
Could you please Provide the bootloader unlock code for my phone.
Model: Huawei Ascend G300 U8815 
System: Android 4.0.3 version B952
using wifi only model, so no imei
Thank you

or use https://consumer.huawei.com/en/contact-us/
Takes longer (1-5 days) but you will get unlock code, huawei support is realy nice, dont be shy


----------



## azdanowski (Feb 25, 2018)

BTW... I'm not sure if the answer was given... Does the root described in this thread fit into BAH-W09?
(the only one reason I need to root is to enable multi-profile users... If you have any other way to do this... I would appreciate)


----------



## elcanela (Mar 19, 2018)

*bootloader unlock help.*



Zillgian said:


> Man, I'm so tangled up with all this new information  I'm relatively new to all of this.
> 
> I've recently bought 2 similar Huawei tablets in Shanghai: 1. BAH-W09 (Mediapad M3 lite 10) and CPN-W09 (MediaPad M3 lite (i believe)).
> None of them has SIM card support, only WiFi. I still managed to obtain the unlock codes for both (hint: _they DO have IMEI numbers. You can find them once You extract the SD card frame and take a close look at its back_).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. I'm glad I finally found someone that actually managed to unlock their Wi-Fi device. I am having a rally difficult time obtaining an unlock. the bootloader unlock request website doesn't seem to like my info. I enter the serial number, which is on the box as well as "about tablet" , but imei isn't there. my tablet is on emui 5.1 android 7.0. could you possibly walk me through the correct way to do it? I really need root. thanks in advance.


----------



## elcanela (Mar 20, 2018)

essayn said:


> Yup, unlocked the BL from day 1. It´s the same procedure for all HUAWEI devices.
> 
> Just go here, login or register, confirm the unlocking agreement and put all device infos into the blank fields.
> U´ll immediatley get an unlock code, which u have to enter via fastboot command prompts (recommended):
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, brotha.  Looking for some help.  Typically, Im able to figure out such issues by myself. However, this bootloader unlock request page is giving me a hard time. Is your tablet wifi only? Im trying to figure out if Im screwed out of the unlock, or if somehow Im doing this wrong? What did you enter for your serial, product id, etc...i heard of someone using the SIM tray number, but that seems to be nothing more than MAC address. Any insight/help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hilzerak (Mar 26, 2018)

fuzio79 said:


> Managed to fix camera - file in zip its no go, just lazy mode off, need to use correct boot.img
> Uninstall Magicsk
> reboot to fastboot
> flash my image to fix camera
> ...

Click to collapse




@fuzio79

Thx a lot for all of your posts! I've done all things you wrote above.
Works great. But now its a new OTA here.

OTA-BAH-L09C100B253_B255

The OTA doesnt work since i unlooked Bootloader and i think the Root will gone too with this Update?
How can i Upgrade and Root again to get the newest Version?


----------



## thetupacshow (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello, I bought m3 lite Wifi version yesterday (model: BAH-W09 and build number: BAH-W09C100xxxx), I read all the pages so I decided to have a stock firmware before trying root and unlock bootloader. How can I get the stock firmware?


----------



## pasha4ur (Mar 28, 2018)

hello

Is there any way to move apps to sd card without root? I tried NTFS, exFat, ext2, ext4. Nothing helps. Tablet can't recognize ext2, ext4. I couldn't find 32gb version in my country (Ukraine).

I asked USA Huawei about this tablet but they answered some useless trash for old models to me:



> In regards of the information you requested, We kindly inform you that After you set the SD card as the default storage location, apps that you download from the Google Play Store cannot be installed directly on the SD card.
> 
> 
> Cause:
> ...

Click to collapse



I found "Move to sd memory" options in developer settings but I can't activate it.


----------



## Pirolaz (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello,
can someone give me the exact steps to install magisk in the Huawei Mediapad M3 Lite (BAH-L09)?

Thanks a lot


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 4, 2018)

*Welcome to the club*



pasha4ur said:


> hello
> 
> Is there any way to move apps to sd card without root? I tried NTFS, exFat, ext2, ext4. Nothing helps. Tablet can't recognize ext2, ext4. I couldn't find 32gb version in my country (Ukraine).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I must admit I am also truly pi.....ed off with this company. 
If I would have known any of this total lack of support, I would have never bought this garbage.

I have wasted a whole week trying in vain to root the W tablet, and there also seems indeed NO WAY to use the sd card as one wants.

Maybe we get lucky in future and someone figures something out. 
I really hate to have to use a tablet with all the Google garbage on it and not being able to remove it

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




pitapart said:


> Can someone confirm the root method using Magdisck works on the BAH-W09 European version (c100) ?

Click to collapse



Should you find a method to un-root the W version of the tablet, please let us know.

There is quite along queue out here of people waiting... and none of us are smiling any longer.

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

Can everyone PLEASE make very clear if they are writing about a 

BAH-L09

or BAH-W09

Thank you, the  W09 can so far not unlock the bootloader !


----------



## gyoshin (Apr 4, 2018)

*BAH-W09C229B251 rooted*

flash magisk-patched boot.img as follows:
1. unlock bootloader ( "dc-unlocker" is easy and fast, but cost 4 Euro)
2. install "Firmware Finder for Huawei" on your tablet
3. get the updater file with the same country code (c229) and ver(b251) as your tablet
4. install latest "Huawei Updater Extractor" on PC
5. set the profile "unknown" and select "update.app" in the updater file unzipped
6. extract boot.img and put it in your tablet
7. install latest "Magisk Manager" on your tablet
8. open and select install> patch boot image file, and select the extracted boot.img
9. find MagiskManager folder and get "patched_boot.img"
10. copy the patched_boot.img to PC
11. put your tablet horizontaly (landscape)
12. open calculater and type "()()2846579()()"
13. select backgroud settings> usb ports settings > manufacture mode
14. connect it to PC and put the tablet in fastboot mode
15. check the status by typing
     " fastboot devices"
      "fastboot oem get-bootinfo"
16. finally flash the patched_boot.img
     " fastboot flash boot patched_boot.img"
      "fastboot reboot"


----------



## blackbile (Apr 5, 2018)

BAH-W09 WIFI only model. C100B253
I asked unlock code from Huawei Hungary 2 times because I didn't receive for the first time for 1 month.

Unlock bootloader.
Installed Magisk Manager. 
From OTA or FULL-OTA extracted boot.img
In Magisk patched.
Installed boot.img
Everything works - I have root, camera ok.

Just I haven't got TWRP.


----------



## pasha4ur (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello
Can I update by OTA with installed root?


----------



## Pirolaz (Apr 5, 2018)

https://mega.nz/#!oExkgRSB!oaZNi3aa7...mZ-P-3Qp2yfykl

I can’t download the folder, the url is false. 

Thanks


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 6, 2018)

*Yes ,that is the one I have...*



gyoshin said:


> flash magisk-patched boot.img as follows:
> 1. unlock bootloader ( "dc-unlocker" is easy and fast, but cost 4 Euro)
> 2. install "Firmware Finder for Huawei" on your tablet
> 3. get the updater file with the same country code (c229) and ver(b251) as your tablet
> ...

Click to collapse



If yours has EMUI 5.1                              Does it?
If yes, how did you get the unlock code for the bootloader?

Thanks


----------



## gyoshin (Apr 6, 2018)

tdvolland said:


> If yours has EMUI 5.1                              Does it?
> If yes, how did you get the unlock code for the bootloader?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



First i tried to get the code on the Huawei, but i couldn't chose "wifi-tablet". i wrote letter to Huawei but no reply. So i chose "DC_Unlocker". Check their site.


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 7, 2018)

gyoshin said:


> First i tried to get the code on the Huawei, but i couldn't chose "wifi-tablet". i wrote letter to Huawei but no reply. So i chose "DC_Unlocker". Check their site.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but again the first question:
Is yours a BAH-W09 with EMUI 5.1 and Android 7


Thank you


----------



## essayn (Jun 14, 2017)

​ 


This thread is for the* MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE - Tablet from Huawei*.

In my case, I´m looking for a C-ROM and C-Recov (*e.a. RR, Mokee, TWRP*) for the 

*Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE (BAH-L09)* with Android 7.0 and EMUI 5.1



Since it´s quite new on the market it´s atm hard to find anything bout a C-ROM or even a C-recovery. 



 *discoveries*
*advises*
*questions *
*tipps / tricks *
*productive discussions
*
*solutions *
are much appreciated.



Detailed device Informations:









​
​


----------



## gyoshin (Apr 7, 2018)

tdvolland said:


> Thanks, but again the first question:
> Is yours a BAH-W09 with EMUI 5.1 and Android 7
> 
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Yes. emui 5.1 and 7.0.


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 8, 2018)

*Thank you*



gyoshin said:


> Yes. emui 5.1 and 7.0.

Click to collapse



Thank you, so I am waiting for an answer from Huawei, they sent a mail asking my tablet's data.

As I am not really very good with computers, so I mkight get back with some questions on the procedur, but IO appreciate your description, looks good. 
I rooted an ASUS tablet a and a phone, but KIngroot worked on those....


----------



## Pirolaz (Apr 9, 2018)

gyoshin said:


> flash magisk-patched boot.img as follows:
> 1. unlock bootloader ( "dc-unlocker" is easy and fast, but cost 4 Euro)
> 2. install "Firmware Finder for Huawei" on your tablet
> 3. get the updater file with the same country code (c229) and ver(b251) as your tablet
> ...

Click to collapse





I have made this step but i have this problem


----------



## gyoshin (Apr 10, 2018)

Pirolaz said:


> I have made this step but i have this problem

Click to collapse



At which step you got this?  Can you factory reset the tablet and repeat steps presicely.


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 11, 2018)

*Where do I get the correct TWRP?*

I have an m3 lite 10, BAH-W09, and when I go to this site:

https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-install-twrp/?nocache=1
and check, there is no TWRP available for this tablet.

Where did you guys get the TWRP for the BAH-W09 from?

Thanks...


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 13, 2018)

*cancelled*

--


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 14, 2018)

*Cannot access unlock bootloader*



gyoshin said:


> At which step you got this?  Can you factory reset the tablet and repeat steps presicely.

Click to collapse



I have received the unlock key, but cannot get to the unlock page.
I connect my switched off tablet (with all the settings like USB, OEM enabled) and press on/off and volume button at the same time.
What I get I a white page telling me:

Fastboot&Rescue Mode
Please connect USB cable to your computer and open Hisuite.

Hisuite is open, since I plugged in the usb canble, but insists it is not connected...

The window on the tablet reacts to nothing, and can only be closed...

How do I get to where I want to go


----------



## gyoshin (Apr 15, 2018)

tdvolland said:


> I have received the unlock key, but cannot get to the unlock page.
> I connect my switched off tablet (with all the settings like USB, OEM enabled) and press on/off and volume button at the same time.
> What I get I a white page telling me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you installed USB drivers for Android phones and tablets (Android SDK USB drivers, ADB and Fastboot drivers) on your PC? They are essential to use adb and fastboot command. To unlock bootloader, use fastboot command.


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 15, 2018)

gyoshin said:


> Have you installed USB drivers for Android phones and tablets (Android SDK USB drivers, ADB and Fastboot drivers) on your PC? They are essential to use adb and fastboot command. To unlock bootloader, use fastboot command.

Click to collapse



If I had not installed the drivers and adb, I could not have used cmd for adb commands and have the tablet react.
Or am I wrong with that? 
As far as I can tell, the tablet (by itself) switches off USB debugging, when I enter the "adb reboot bootloader" command. How on earth is that possible? I did the procedure several times installed and uninstalled drivers and adb, checked the usb settings, installed and uninstalled that ridiculous hisuite, all unnecessary hassles by Huawei...

But of course maybe I hve the wrong drivers installed. You write: "Android SDK USB drivers, ADB and Fastboot drivers"
Can you give a location where I can downlaod the ones, that are definately the correct ones?

And, I really appreciate your help with this. 
This is all such a nuisance... I have two other tablets and both took me three minutes each to root completely! 
I wish I would have known all of this before buying Huawei... I must have spent almost 30 hours on this tablet and have not gotten anywhere, except for getting the needed bootloader unlock key. And that after three registrations, and eight e-mails....
This is so frustrating!


----------



## gyoshin (Apr 16, 2018)

tdvolland said:


> If I had not installed the drivers and adb, I could not have used cmd for adb commands and have the tablet react.
> Or am I wrong with that?
> As far as I can tell, the tablet (by itself) switches off USB debugging, when I enter the "adb reboot bootloader" command. How on earth is that possible? I did the procedure several times installed and uninstalled drivers and adb, checked the usb settings, installed and uninstalled that ridiculous hisuite, all unnecessary hassles by Huawei...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To unlock bootloader :

1. put your tablet horizontaly (landscape)
2. open calculater and type "()()2846579()()"
3. select backgroud settings> usb ports settings > manufacture mode
>>manufacture mode will be reset when rebooted.
4. connect your tablet to PC.
5.Hisuite will start up and detect your tablet.
>>if Hisuite doesn't detect your tablet, check if drivers are properly installed.
>>check Huawei suppot page : "consumer.huawei.com/en/support/faqs/detail/?id=6630" or search "How Do I Install the ADB Driver?"
6.quit Hisuite
7.type "adb devices" on your PC cmd window.
>>check if it shows tablet id
>>if not, check drivers again
8.type "adb reboot bootloader", tablet will rebot in bootloader
9.type "fastboot devices"
>>check if it shows tablet id
10.type "fastboot oem unlock   xxxUNLOCK KEY herexxx


----------



## rdorau (Apr 17, 2018)

gyoshin said:


> flash magisk-patched boot.img as follows:
> 1. unlock bootloader ( "dc-unlocker" is easy and fast, but cost 4 Euro)
> 2. install "Firmware Finder for Huawei" on your tablet
> 3. get the updater file with the same country code (c229) and ver(b251) as your tablet
> ...

Click to collapse



After 'fastboot flash boot patched_boot.img' the output is:

target reported max download size of 531628032 bytes
sending 'boot' (54844 KB)...
OKAY [  2.261s]
writing 'boot'...
FAILED (status read failed (Value too large for defined data type))
finished. total time: 7.267s

I've done everything like above. Exception: Unlock not with DC-Locker (doesn't work with Linux), but the official Huawei key.
Phone is unlocked, but FRP is locked. 

Any ideas? 
Thanks for help!
Ralf


----------



## gyoshin (Apr 24, 2018)

rdorau said:


> After 'fastboot flash boot patched_boot.img' the output is:
> 
> target reported max download size of 531628032 bytes
> sending 'boot' (54844 KB)...
> ...

Click to collapse



boot.img is a little big?
in my case:
extracted original_boot.img 51,392kb
magisk_patched boot.img 51,762kb
magisk manager v5.6.4
huawei update extractor v0.9.9.5


----------



## amjad_2020 (May 18, 2018)

it there a way to install stock android 8.0?


----------



## pasha4ur (May 26, 2018)

This tablet has holes in security from march 2017. I reported to Huawei but they don't care


```
http://i.piccy.info/i9/bd7ee55b8812ebccd03104555492fc7c/1527352509/97806/1243778/Screenshot_20180512_020612.png
```


----------



## Xandros97 (Jun 19, 2018)

i've found the twrp of chinese verision bah-la00... but not work.
can anyone edit it for bah-w09?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1b7gS56tI-jvSlxnOI7ibtPtI0jdSTH6p/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Xandros97 (Jun 27, 2018)

hello,
flash this recovery maked for BAH-W09 by "twrp app builder" and reboot.
Via terminal run this command
- reboot recovery
or
- adb reboot recovery

https://  drive.google.com/open?id=1HqfYtifcUEO4BO4csTToXHnDxhE-V3u1


----------



## thm. (Jul 1, 2018)

Xandros97 said:


> hello,
> flash this recovery maked for BAH-W09 by "twrp app builder" and reboot.
> Via terminal run this command
> - reboot recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much Xandros97. TWRP is working on my device BAH-W09C233.


----------



## Pirolaz (Jul 5, 2018)

flash magisk-patched boot.img as follows:
1. unlock bootloader ( "dc-unlocker" is easy and fast, but cost 4 Euro)
2. install "Firmware Finder for Huawei" on your tablet
3. get the updater file with the same country code (c229) and ver(b251) as your tablet
4. install latest "Huawei Updater Extractor" on PC
5. set the profile "unknown" and select "update.app" in the updater file unzipped
6. extract boot.img and put it in your tablet
7. install latest "Magisk Manager" on your tablet
8. open and select install> patch boot image file, and select the extracted boot.img
9. find MagiskManager folder and get "patched_boot.img"
10. copy the patched_boot.img to PC
11. put your tablet horizontaly (landscape)
12. open calculater and type "()()2846579()()"
13. select backgroud settings> usb ports settings > manufacture mode
14. connect it to PC and put the tablet in fastboot mode
15. check the status by typing
" fastboot devices"
"fastboot oem get-bootinfo"
16. finally flash the patched_boot.img
" fastboot flash boot patched_boot.img"
"fastboot reboot"

I did all the steps but unfortunately I can not install a module. he puts me Magisk Manager not actived.


----------



## gyoshin (Jul 9, 2018)

Pirolaz said:


> flash magisk-patched boot.img as follows:
> 1. unlock bootloader ( "dc-unlocker" is easy and fast, but cost 4 Euro)
> 2. install "Firmware Finder for Huawei" on your tablet
> 3. get the updater file with the same country code (c229) and ver(b251) as your tablet
> ...

Click to collapse



to install modules you need TWRP


----------



## Pirolaz (Jul 9, 2018)

gyoshin said:


> to install modules you need TWRP

Click to collapse



I don't have TWRP, i have rooted my devices with Magisk Manager with Patched Boot.img

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

I don't have TWRP.
I have rooted my devices with Magisk Manager and patched boot.img


----------



## essayn (Jun 14, 2017)

​ 


This thread is for the* MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE - Tablet from Huawei*.

In my case, I´m looking for a C-ROM and C-Recov (*e.a. RR, Mokee, TWRP*) for the 

*Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 LTE (BAH-L09)* with Android 7.0 and EMUI 5.1



Since it´s quite new on the market it´s atm hard to find anything bout a C-ROM or even a C-recovery. 



 *discoveries*
*advises*
*questions *
*tipps / tricks *
*productive discussions
*
*solutions *
are much appreciated.



Detailed device Informations:









​
​


----------



## gyoshin (Jul 10, 2018)

There has been no official TWRP for this device.  But unofficial one is shown on the previous post. 
Try on your own risk.



Xandros97 said:


> hello,
> flash this recovery maked for BAH-W09 by "twrp app builder" and reboot.
> Via terminal run this command
> - reboot recovery
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## _Kurosu_ (Jul 18, 2018)

So, arriving a bit late for even the unlocking. Huawei site warns they are discontinuing this (60 days after May the 25th, ie a mere week from now).

I've tried entering the requested info for my BAH-W09 C100 (EU). Got the S/N (PFSNU***), the "IMEI" (seems to be the MAC address) and the product ID (62750352, using the calculator code). Whatever I use (pre or since EMEI 5.0, tablet without or without LTE, or smartphone), nothing works. So I wrote a mail through their web interface. I however expect this to fail.

My goal would be to install things like adaway, and a patched youtube. Nothing fancier.

Any recommendation? Thanks in advance...

EDIT: EMUI 5.1 253 or 256. It seems the S/N from EMUI4 would work, but that requires downgrading the tablet (if possible).


----------



## ChemoNL (Jul 19, 2018)

_Kurosu_ said:


> So, arriving a bit late for even the unlocking. Huawei site warns they are discontinuing this (60 days after May the 25th, ie a mere week from now).
> 
> I've tried entering the requested info for my BAH-W09 C100 (EU). Got the S/N (PFSNU***), the "IMEI" (seems to be the MAC address) and the product ID (62750352, using the calculator code). Whatever I use (pre or since EMEI 5.0, tablet without or without LTE, or smartphone), nothing works. So I wrote a mail through their web interface. I however expect this to fail.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've send an email to customer support with all my details asking for the unlock code. Took them 2 days until I got a mail back with the code.


----------



## ChemoNL (Jul 19, 2018)

Xandros97 said:


> hello,
> flash this recovery maked for BAH-W09 by "twrp app builder" and reboot.
> Via terminal run this command
> - reboot recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnx mate, it installed properly, but it cannot handle the encryption of the device. so i cannot flash sadly

Edit. 

By using the boot.img patch option in magisk I was able to root. Thank for the help / info guys


----------



## yaya1889 (Aug 18, 2018)

Heyy Guys,

I really need your help. I just played a bit with my huawei (bah-l09) and guess i broke it. I can start twrp, but whatever i try i ll end up with bootloops. 
Does someone has a recovery or a factory image which i can flash??? It would really help me.

Thanks and greetz

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## ToysLand1976 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello my m3 lite does not want to exit the manufacture mode, even reinstalling the rom and the build is nrd90 test keys, what can I do? Thank you


----------



## ossizwei (Nov 28, 2018)

*Root with Magisk patched boot.img*

I found this on xda "[ROOT] MediaPad M3 10 BAH-L09 Success!" that works fo me well.


----------



## Travel_Mate (Jan 5, 2019)

Guy, why the f*** there is no Lineage for this tablet? It's using qualcom, not the f***ing Kirin. I've seen some videos on youtube with LIneage OS on, but may be they are fake


----------



## The4anoni (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi guys
Does anybody have latest ota and unlocked bootloader ?
Tablet boots ok ?
I've heard somewhere that unlocked huawei won't boot.


----------



## yaya1889 (Jan 27, 2019)

I have no idea.... Waiting for an Update since ages.... Poor Support of Huawei... My hope for a lineage costum rom wont die...

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## gomakonbu (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello everyone
I put a TWRP in this model and it turned into a boot loop．
Is there a Stock Rom　somewhere?


----------



## fuzio79 (Mar 5, 2019)

If U Have same model as mine follow bellow: 
rescue boot, recovery and erecovery img: https://mega.nz/#!2IcBFABR!TSY3lkkcSKMvhH4lhHQp0QiexD6V6JZDd1qNo09uiyU
and only original boot: https://mega.nz/#!6MUGgYJY!rsmnZ6vrAugoFQlntkXLZuFn79Y09E9P7rI-TgP9dHA

Its for BAH-L09C100B270 if I remember correctly (no access to device right now).

Worked for me to get out from boot loop, hope it will help U too


----------



## surdu_petru (Sep 1, 2019)

Travel_Mate said:


> Guy, why the f*** there is no Lineage for this tablet? It's using qualcom, not the f***ing Kirin. I've seen some videos on youtube with LIneage OS on, but may be they are fake

Click to collapse



This one it's not fake


----------

